# guess the song (lyric game)



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2008)

so the favorite lyrics thread reminded me of a forum game, guess the song. 
basically, you post a few lyrics of a song (fairly known prefered, we are dealing with burns here   then whoever guesses them correctly, posts the next set of lyrics.
dunno if people will play, or this will fail miserably, but only 1 way to find out. (i imagine we might have a few who'll play, considering we have a few musical threads. music and weed go together quite well.)

so for example, i post the lyrics "and as we wind on down the road, our shadows taller than our souls"
answer: stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin (had to get it out of the way lol)

get it? (i'm sure most have played anyway)

ok, lets see if she floats..


first lyrics:
"there is no pain, you are receding
 a distant ship's smoke on the horizon"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Comfortibly Numb by Pink Floyd.  

When I find myself in times of trouble, mother mary comes to me....


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 20, 2008)

Beatles - Let It Be


Big Wheels Keep On Turnin', Proud Mary Keep On Burnin'


----------



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2008)

proud mary - CCR? dunno if they were the orignal band, but i know they atleast did a version of it.

"mama take this badge off of me, i can't use it anymore"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Knockin On Heavens Door by Various artists...

No his mind is not for rent
To any god or government
Always hopeful, yet discontent
He knows changes aren't permanent
But change is


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

tom sawyer, rush

woke up this morning dont believe what i saw
a hundred billion bottles washed upon the shore
Seems im not alone at being alone
a hundred billion castaways looking for a home


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 20, 2008)

Message in a bottle - The Police

Love, love is a verb
Love is a doing word
Fearless on my breath
Gentle impulsion
Shakes me makes me lighter
Fearless on my breath


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 20, 2008)

Teardrop - Massive Attack

I love you
Because you tell me things I want to know
And it's true
That it really only goes to show
That I know
That I, I, I, I
Should never never never be blue...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

Deasonika, teardrop

ack


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2008)

my uncle has a country place, that no one knows about...

is it my turn yet???


----------



## Bleek187 (Oct 21, 2008)

i would love this game if it was all rap lol... i knew the G&R song.... thats about it... darn kids and there music


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 21, 2008)

Rush - Red Barchetta

I live in a silver mine and I call it Beggar's Tomb;
I got me a violin and I beg you call the tune
Anybody's choice, I can hear your voice.
Woh - oh, what I want to know, how does the song go?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 21, 2008)

grateful dead, Uncle johns band

there was a riot on the streets tell me where were you
you were at home watching your tv
as i was participating in some anarchy
first shop we hit was the liquor store
I finally got all that alcohol i cant afford
red lights flashing its time to retire
and so we turned that liquor store into a structure fire


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> my uncle has a country place, that no one knows about...
> 
> is it my turn yet???


 
I *love* you banjobuzz.  :hubba:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> i would love this game if it was all rap lol... i knew the G&R song.... thats about it... darn kids and there music


lol kids? most songs that have been posted are old classics (and that guns n roses song was Bob Dylan originally 
i could do some rap.. but when i say rap, i mean rap.. not the pop-rap garbage thats everywhere today.



> there was a riot on the streets tell me where were you
> you were at home watching your tv
> as i was participating in some anarchy
> first shop we hit was the liquor store
> ...


i have no idea what song this is.. anyone?


----------



## gmo (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^ Sublime - April 29, 1992

Freedom came my way one day
And I started out of town, yeah!
All of a sudden I saw sheriff John Brown
Aiming to shoot me down,
So I shot - I shot - I shot him down and I say:
If I am guilty I will pay.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2008)

i shot the sheriff - Bob Marley 
(can't believe i didn't get that sooner, same with sublime lol tried to figure it out earlier, then it finally dawned on me.)

"I watched with glee While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades For the gods they made
I shouted out, Who killed the kennedys? 
When after all It was you and me"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Sympathy For The Devil By The Rolling Stones


Oh let the sun beat down upon my face, stars to fill my dream 
I am a traveler of both time and space, to be where I have been


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2008)

kashmir - led zeppelin

"Same old song 
Just a drop of water in an endless sea 
All we do 
Crumbles to the ground though we refuse to see"


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 21, 2008)

Dust in the wind, Eric Benet. (I used google)

*
Go on! The heat is on
A madman behind his trigger
A ripped mind, naked to the bone
She was left there alone*

(feel free to use google. or download the song  )


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 21, 2008)

Lubricious thoughts - Twilightning

You put the lime in the co co nut and drink it all down


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 21, 2008)

coconut - harry nilsson


we make our own whiskey, grow our own smoke too........


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

A contry boy can survive - Hank Williams Jr.

Come mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come an me wanna go home


----------



## kaotik (Oct 22, 2008)

great tune clan. luv me sum redneck noise 

and CC's was banana boat - Harry Belafonte (cheated. had to look the name up. knew the song, but not the name)

hope someone knows this..

"Walkin tall machine gun man
They spit on me in my home land
Gloria sent me pictures of my boy

Got my pills gainst mosquito death
My buddys breathin his dyin breath
Oh God please wont you help me make it through"


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 22, 2008)

Alice in Chains - rooster

"momma told me, when i was young,
sit beside me, my only son,
listen closley, to what i say
if you do this it'll help you, some sunny day......."


----------



## lyfr (Oct 22, 2008)

simple man..lynard skynard

all the stories have been told,
of kings and days of old but there's no England now
all the wars that were won and lost,
somehow it doesn't seem to matter very much anymore


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

Kinks - living on a thin line

heart beats, they were racin
freedom they was chasin
Spotlight
Sirens
Rifles
Firein
but he made it out....
With a bullet in his back


----------



## kaotik (Oct 23, 2008)

Ac/Dc - Jailbreak

"I looked out this morning and the sun was gone
Turned on some music to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away.."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 24, 2008)

Boston - More Than a Feeling

I woke up this mornin' with the sundown shinin' in
I found my mind in a brown paper bag within
I tripped on a cloud and fell-a-eight miles high
I tore my mind on a jagged sky...


----------



## kaotik (Oct 25, 2008)

Kenny Rogers - just dropped in (cheated to get the game going again, obviously nobody knows this one.. i didn't even, and my old man was a huge Kenny Rogers fan, played his song by the campfire all the time.)

"you used to be so amused
at napolean in rags, and the language that he used
go to him now he calls you, ya cant refuse
when you aint got nothin you've got nothing to lose.."


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 25, 2008)

dylan - like a rolling stone

fearless wretch, insanity,
he watches, lurking beneath the sea,
timless sleep, has been upset
he wakens, hunter of the shadows is rising...........


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 27, 2008)

its metallica - the thing that should not be......

try this one:

i been stuffed in your pocket for the last hundred days,
when i don't get my bath i take it out on the slaves,
so grease up your baby for the ball on the hill,
now polish those rockets and swallow those pills....

i lost my soul when i fell to earth, 
my planets called me to the void of my birth,
the time has come for me to kill this game,
now open wide and say my name.............


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 28, 2008)

Space Lord by Monster Magnet (no lie, I was JUST listening to it)

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone,
But I have a light
The day is done,
I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Or maybe just happy

(I can't believe nobody got the Kenny Rogers one.  No "Big Lebowski" fans?)


----------



## kaotik (Oct 28, 2008)

wow,  tught this thread had died..
Nivana - Dumb

"Well, I hear it's fine if you got the time
and the ten to get yourself in. 
A hmm, hmm.
And I hear it's tight most ev'ry night,
but now I might be mistaken.
hmm, hmm, hmm, hmm."


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 28, 2008)

La Grange - ZZ Top :aok: 

this song kicks so you get the full version

One pill makes you larger
and one pill makes you small
and the ones that mother gives you
dont do anything at all
go ask Alice, when shes ten feet tall

and if you go chasing rabbits
and you know your going to fall
tell em a hooka smokin caterpiller
has given you the call
to call Alice, when she was just small

When the men on the chessboard get up
and tell you where to go
and you just had some kind of mushroom
and your mind is moving low
go ask alice, i think she'll know

when logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead
and the white night is talking backwards
and the red queens of with her head
remember, what the dormouse said
feed your head, feed your head


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 28, 2008)

white rabbit - jefferson airplane


stolen, from an african land,
he was chased out with a knife,
with a face like bob marley, 
and a mouth like a motorbike,
oh well the bars are allways open,
and the time is allways right,
and if god's good word goes unspoken,
the music goes all night...........and it goes


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 29, 2008)

Sublime - Don't Push

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadence
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

Hunger strike - Temple of the dog

you make me come
you make me complete
you make me come
you make me complete
you make me completely miserable

stuck to a chair 
watchin this story about me
everything goes
by so fast makin my head spin


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Dec 12, 2008)

Song, had to revive it.


We're gonna stimulate some action;
We're gonna get some satisfaction.
We're gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we're gonna let it all hang down.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

*eric clapton ,,,,after midnight 


In between
What I find is pleasing and I'm feeling fine
Love is so confusing there's no peace of mind
If I fear I'm losing you it's just no good
You teasing like you do


*


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Dec 12, 2008)

Isn't that that old blondie song, heart of glass??


That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
that i am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run!


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2008)

Just put me in a wheelchair & get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry before I go loco
I can't control my fingers I can't control my toes
No oh oh oh oh oh....


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2008)

Oops, Stricken, but had to look it up to be sure...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 13, 2008)

wow it's been revived eh?

i wanna be sedated? (don't know who sung it)

"The king is gone but he's not forgotten
This is the story of a johnny rotten
It's better to burn out than it is to rust
The king is gone but he's not forgotten"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Dec 14, 2008)

My, My, Hey, Hey - Neil Young 
(and "I Wanna Be Sedated" is a Ramones song)


"When I first met you, didn't realize
I can't forget you or your surprise
You introduced me to my mind
And left me wanting, you and your kind"


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 14, 2008)

sweetleaf - black sabbath

now i gotta download that!

"momma, they tried to break me,
the window burns, to light the way back home,
a light that warms no matter where they go,
they're off to find.........."


----------



## kaotik (Dec 14, 2008)

hero of the day - metallica

i usually try to stick with classic rock, but you guys seem more metal, so here's (what should be) an easy metal one:

"Soldier blue on the barren wastes
Hunting and killing their game
Raping the women and wasting the men
The only good indians are tame
Selling them whisky and taking their gold
Enslaving the young and destroying the old"


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 14, 2008)

Stix - A salty dog

I could be a rambler from the seven dials
I don't pay taxes 'cause I never file
I don't do business that don't make me smile
I love my aeroplane 'cause she's got style


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 14, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> :hitchair:
> 
> Half a peanut, right song, wrong group.


 
Ok well i googled salty dog and it seems that every one under the sun has recorded this song. LOL:hairpull: 

No one will get mine here is a hint the next line

I'll fly any cargo, that you can pay to run the bush league pilots, they just can't get the job done
Got to fly down into the canyon, ya' don't ever see the sun
There's no such thing as an easy run

Are there any old hippies on this forum?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*pink floyd ------------ several species of small furry animals 


I love you through sparks and shining dragons, i do,
now there's poetry, in an empty coke can.
I love you through sparks and shining dragons, i do,
now there's majesty, in a burnt out caravan.

*


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 15, 2008)

I only googled it cause you told me I had the wrong band. I am familiar with the Styx recording (I grew up in the 70s). Sorry didn't mean to take the fun out of the game for ya.


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

I believe ukgirl was wrong in her answer of pink floyd. I just went threw about a dozen album covers and i would have to say it was by the Jimie Hendrix Experience.
Her answer just didnt seem right and i had the song going threw my head for about an hour after reading the question post.


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok i will concied that it is in that one to but this is from album jacket ver batum

 "The Jimi Hendrix Experience"  album "Are you experienced?"

Wind Cries Mary "1967"

After all the jacks are in their boxes and the clowns have all gone to bed
You can hear happiness staggering on down the street
Footprints dressed in red
 and the wind whispers mary

A broom is drearily sweeping up the broken pieces of yesterdays life
Somewhere a queen is weeping 
somewhere a king has no wife
And the wind it cries mary

The traffic lights they turn of blue tomorrow
And shine their emptiness down on my bed
The tiny island sails downstream cause the life that lived is is dead
And the wind screams mary

Will the wind ever remember the names it has blown in the past
And with this crutch its old age and its wisdom
It whispers no this will be the last
And the wind cried mary


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

so wheres your lyrics for the next guess ???:rofl:


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

Seamus~ Pink Floyed

ok here ya go.

He sais his body's to old for workin,
Body's to young to look like his


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok my song that no body bothered guessing :rofl: was Made up love song by the guillemots  

ok oltomnoddy yours is making my brain ache  working on it tho lol may need another one of these:tokie: to get the grey matter working again :giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

> ok here ya go.
> 
> He sais his body's to old for workin
> Body's to young to look like his



TRACY CHAPMAN FAST CAR


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

now that i started thinking about it i have lyrics flying threw my head. give this guy a try it should be a little harder

windshield wipers flappin out of tempo
keepin perfect rhythm with the song on the radio


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*oltomnoddyok here ya go.
the first one is by pink floyd
2nd one seamus by pink floyd
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*radio head / talking heads 


i don't care what kinda clothes you wear
It doesn't matter how you do your hair
I don't need no champagne on ice
*


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

bon jovie~ all i want to do is you


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

bon jovi~ all i wana do is you.

wasnt radiohead. it was eddie rabbit~driving my life away


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

bon jovi~ all i wana do is you.

wasnt radiohead. it was eddie rabbit~driving my life away


----------



## night501 (Dec 16, 2008)

sorry about that my computor glitched


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> The Cars-Just What I Needed
> 
> Been running around the back of my head all day now, and it just clicked in.
> Not verbatim, that's for sure, or else I'm wrong.
> ...


* 
no bon jovi --all i want to do is you 

dire straits romeo and juliet (one of my favourites )


I love it how she breathes booze in the mornin'
Man, it's so sexy how she can't remember last night
I made a fatal mistake letting her drink again
But who the hell am I to tell her how to live her life?*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

Down, down in Hollywood Town the lost and found come to find their way,
walkin' outside, feelings they hide, putting their pride through well
known paces Steppin' on stars and shining on cars passin' by, their
heads are high but their hearts are lowdown draggin' as they go reachin'
out to those other faces.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Absolutly no clue, had to google, still never heard of them.
> 
> GYM CLASS HEROES-*"The Queen And I"*
> 
> What decade was this from?


 


gym class heros was the 90s


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*[(See my baby soon) Gonna have fun in the city (feel like f***ing you) 
(Do my baby) Be with my girl, she's so pretty (all I want to do)
(I am crazy) She looks fine tonight (zoom zoom zoom 
zoom) She is out of sight to me (so divine)
(Tonight) I spend my brain
(Tonight) I lose my head
(Tonight) I've got to get tonight
Monday I have Friday on my mind
*


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 16, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> "Everywhere is freaks and hairies
> Dykes and fairies, tell me where is sanity
> Tax the rich, feed the poor
> Till there are no rich no more"
> ...


 
Ten years after - Id love to change the world


"The shotgun of life, the spread of all the ashes
The wheels of the tank, the souls in which it smashes
Oceans of blood, the shores of all the fallen
The hole in the ground, forever always callin'"


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 17, 2008)

Walking down the Mercer St
Been a long hot summer
Rain like daggers coming
Down on me
Get a feeling it's too late
But alone, together, could
Be we might start it up
Allover again

Dream, dream you're not
Too late
Sweet road to somewhere else

Listen to the radio
Are you calling?


One of my favorite songs. Anyone?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 17, 2008)

> Lets see if lyrics from somewhere in the middle of the song make it a little harder to figure out.
> It's a rather obscure song to begin with.




 I was testing your google skills. Its a deep cut from a great album.

FADEUX ~ I don't know your song or band had to google and listen to on youtube. Sounds good, Ill have to listen to some more of them.


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 18, 2008)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> I was testing your google skills. Its a deep cut from a great album.
> 
> FADEUX ~ I don't know your song or band had to google and listen to on youtube. Sounds good, Ill have to listen to some more of them.



It's by Goldfrapp, and it's about travel. Goldfrapps Album "Seventh Tree" is basically all about travel. Its about experience, and understanding. Every one of their albums has a theme, much different from what you understand. Everything from sexuality, to understanding is covered. They're unreal. I do hope you will listen to them a little more. You don't have to agree with them, but it's great to listen.


----------



## Tool (Dec 18, 2008)

Such a heavy burden now to be the one
Born to bear and bring to all the details of our ending
to write it down for all the world to see
But I forgot my pen, S**t the bed again. Typical.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 18, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> (the moniker "Tool" sure does fit)
> You are supposed to post the name and artist of the previous post
> before posting your own lyrics, "Tool". (pardon my ire)


that was a little uncalled for. :cop:    (besides, you just did the same right before him  )

i don't know either of the songs  (not without googling anyway 


just like to say the point of this 'game' is not to try to stump people or make it so they have to use google (that just slows the game down)
should try to stick with fairly known songs. i've noticed people posting obscure ones lately and trying to 'stump' people, and that's kind of pointless.
rather have a game where i know i know the lyrics, and have to think what it is.. than a game where it's just who can google for these obscure lyrics quickest.
just my $0.02


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> just like to say the point of this 'game' is not to try to stump people or make it so they have to use google (that just slows the game down)
> should try to stick with fairly known songs. i've noticed people posting obscure ones lately and trying to 'stump' people, and that's kind of pointless.
> rather have a game where i know i know the lyrics, and have to think what it is.. than a game where it's just who can google for these obscure lyrics quickest.
> just my $0.02


 
I haven't been playing but I do lookin on this thread from time 2 time.  I just don't want to have to google the songs.  I'm lazy.

But a song may be a popular classic in one country, then completely unhead of in the next.

Who knows...

I am so high.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I haven't been playing but I do lookin on this thread from time 2 time. I just don't want to have to google the songs. I'm lazy.
> 
> But a song may be a popular classic in one country, then completely unhead of in the next.
> 
> ...


 good point. i'm mainly talking about posting ones you know nobodys gonna guess without google though.
there's been some good popular songs i've just not got (then went; oh yeah, that song  )

*oh and i guess i minus well bump the last 2 open songs:


			
				Tool said:
			
		

> Such a heavy burden now to be the one
> 
> Born to bear and bring to all the details of our ending
> 
> ...





			
				oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> UH HUH
> 
> I like big ***s
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

It probably would be easier if we all stuck with the classics...

But what genre?





(still sailing...)


----------



## Tool (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry about not naming a song before I posted mine,  I could have googled the lyrics and cheated but that's not fun.  I'm not trying to stump anyone, im sure there are lots of people on mp that know the song i posted, but I will put a different, more popular song up by the same artist.  I will be really suprised if knowone names this one, especially on a marijuana thread.


I know the pieces fit
'Cause I watched them tumble down
No fault, none to blame
It doesn't mean I don't desire to
Point the finger, blame the other
Watch the temple topple over
To bring the pieces back together
Rediscover communication




> (the moniker "Tool" sure does fit)
> You are supposed to post the name and artist of the previous post
> before posting your own lyrics, "Tool". (pardon my ire)


My username is not a moniker.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 18, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> that was a little uncalled for. :cop:  (besides, you just did the same right before him  )
> 
> i don't know either of the songs  (not without googling anyway
> 
> ...


 

Thats a little harsh who is to say whats obscure whats popular to me wont always match everyone else. I like it because it exposes me to music  I otherwise would never experienced. Btw thanks fadeux I'm diggin that band. I do know TOOL and oltom got me and I will be checking it out. thanks for the new music.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 18, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Try this one (or two) on for size :hubba:
> 
> 
> UH HUH
> ...


 
:holysheep: :hairpull: :confused2: What is that man google dont even know that.:rofl: you stumped GOOGLE!


twinkle twinkle little star
how I wonder what you are 
up above the world so high
like a diamond in the sky


----------



## RaoulDuke (Dec 18, 2008)

@ Tool --> Tool - Schism
@ oltomnoddy --> Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
@ Motor City Madman --> Twinkle Twinkle Little Star (same melody as the ABC Song, try it!)

----------------------------------------

No sun will shine in my day today
The high yellow moon won't come out to play
I said darkness has covered my light
And has changed my day into night, yeah
Where is the love to be found?
Won't someone tell me?
Because life must be somewhere to be found
Instead of ....?


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 19, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Try this one (or two) on for size :hubba:
> 
> 
> UH HUH
> ...


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 19, 2008)

"Angels on the sideline,
Puzzled and amused.
Why did Father give these humans free will?
Now they're all confused.

Don't these talking monkeys know that
Eden has enough to go around?
Plenty in this holy garden, silly monkeys,
Where there's one you're bound to divide it.
Right in two.

Angels on the sideline,
Baffled and confused.
Father blessed them all with reason.
And this is what they choose.
And this is what they choose...

Monkey killing monkey killing monkey
Over pieces of the ground.
Silly monkeys give them thumbs,
They forge a blade,
And where there's one
they're bound to divide it,
Right in two.
Right in two.

Monkey killing monkey killing monkey.
Over pieces of the ground.
Silly monkeys give them thumbs.
They make a club.
And beat their brother, down.
How they survive so misguided is a mystery.

Repugnant is a creature who would squander the ability to lift an eye to heaven conscious of his fleeting time here.

Cut it all right in two [x4]

Fight over the clouds, over wind, over sky
Fight over life, over blood, over prayer,
overhead and light
Fight over love, over sun,
over another, Fight...

Angels on the sideline again.
Benched along with patience and reason.
Angels on the sideline again
Wondering when this tug of war will end.

Cut it all right in two [x3]
RIGHT IN TWO!

Right in two...''


----------



## kaotik (Dec 19, 2008)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> No sun will shine in my day today
> The high yellow moon won't come out to play
> I said darkness has covered my light
> And has changed my day into night, yeah
> ...


Bob Marley - Concrete jungle


"When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat"


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 19, 2008)

i guess it dosent get filtered.......it's one of Carlins 7 though.
my dad has that record (walsh) and plays that song once in a blue cuz it drives mom crazy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 20, 2008)

> "The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want
> He makes me down to lie
> Through pastures green He leadeth me the silent waters by.
> With bright knives He releaseth my soul.
> ...



Don't remember the name of the song but it's by pink floyd.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

I know the words to that tune just dont recall the name   and dont wanna google .   Isn't it off of Pink Floyd's Dark Side Of The Moon?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

Time by Pink Floyd...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

bet you dont get this one.. 

you make me burn like a rocket
you said you'd love me, just like i love you
for every dime in your pocket
well, your on the phone to someone new...


----------



## night501 (Jan 6, 2009)

billy joel~ burn like a rocket


----------



## night501 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was just out of the service
Thumbing threw the classifieds
The night that nice old chevy
somehow caught my eye
The lady didnt know the year
Or even if it ran
But I had that thousand dollars in my hand

It was way back in the corner of this old ramshackle barn
30 years of dust and dirt on that green army tarp
When she pulled the cover off it took away my breath
Cause what she called a chevy was a '66 corvette


----------



## night501 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was just out of the service
Thumbing threw the classifieds
The night that nice old chevy
somehow caught my eye
The lady didnt know the year
Or even if it ran
But I had that thousand dollars in my hand

It was way back in the corner of this old ramshackle barn
30 years of dust and dirt on that green army tarp
When she pulled the cover off it took away my breath
Cause what she called a chevy was a '66 corvette
Edit : sorry dont know why it posted twice


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2009)

night501 said:
			
		

> billy joel~ burn like a rocket



close night 501, but so far away. come now. any other takers???...bb...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 20, 2009)

Family snapshot - Peter Gabriel


I aint got nobody cept love songs in love
Hummala bebhuhla zeebuhla boobuhla
hummala bebhuhla zeebuhla bop


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*louis prima ,,,,,just a gigolo





Frankenstein and Dracula have nothing on you.
Jekyll and Hyde join the back of the queue.



*


----------



## rasta (Jan 20, 2009)

squeeze my lemmon till the juice runs down my leg,,,,,,,


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Frankenstein and Dracula have nothing on you.
> Jekyll and Hyde join the back of the queue.*




I remembered the song but had to look up who sang it:
Space - Female of the Species

"Thrown like a star in my vast sleep
I opened my eyes to take a peek
To find that I was by the sea
Gazing with tranquility"


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *louis prima ,,,,,just a gigolo*



song correct but got the artist wrong its been done by many the lyrics that i left are unique to David Lee Roth's rendition


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> I remembered the song but had to look up who sang it:
> Space - Female of the Species
> 
> "Thrown like a star in my vast sleep
> ...


 
HURDY GURDY MAN ,,,,by donovan????




You always get under my skin
I don't find it irritating
You always play to win
I don't need rehabilitating


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 21, 2009)

Knife Edge 
Emerson
My dad lol

So I called up the captain Please bring me my wine
We havent had that spirit here since nineteen sixtynine


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

Eagles- Hotel California!  (Finally got one )


There is trouble in the forest,
And the creatures all have fled,
As the maples scream "Oppression!"
And the oaks just shake their heads


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 21, 2009)

Rush -  The trees


Outside your window I'm tryin' to get in
Can't ya feel it baby?
You know my love goes deeper than sin
Can't ya feel it baby?

The shock of ya, ow, make me feel so fine
Lightenin flashin up my spine

If I can't make ya happy
I'll jump into the river and drown
Said, if I can't make ya happy 
I'll jump into the river and drown. :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 23, 2009)

Johnny Winter - Can't ya feel it



one way or the other,
I'm a bad brother,
word to the mother (tr)ucker

I'm a bad brother


born bad, [2x]
its such a sin,
born bad,
its such a sin,
I guess I'm born naturally born bad.

one way or the other,
I'm a bad brother,
word to the mother (tr)ucker

don't wanna be born bad,
most fun I've never had.
You know its such a sin
I'll never be the same again.
I'm naturally born to be,
bad as a girl can be.
You know its such a sin
I'll never be the same again.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*quote=oltomnoddy]Another Girl, Another Planet-Babyshambles*
*.*

*the only ones *




*juliette and the licks* [



You cause a commotion when you come to town;
You give 'em a smile and they melt.
Having lovers and friends is all good and fine,
But I don't like yours and you don't like mine


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Eric claptoon Promisess

Your the cutest thing i ever did see i really love your peaches wanna shake your trees


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh and congrats smokin mom the eagles rock altho they were wayyy before my time


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*easy mikepro   steve miller =the joker



If you're just a halfway decent man.
I don't pretend that I'm a mastermind
With a genius marketing plan.
I'm trying to tap into some wisdom,
Even a little drop will do.
I want to rid my heart of envy *


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

ohh ok mikepro is easy hah jk  let me get a nother one right ill put some of my music in there and see if you can get it w/o google


----------



## kaotik (Jan 23, 2009)

i like the easy ones mike, only ones i get.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea, if y'alls are googling, no fair.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea, if y'alls are googling, no fair.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 23, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *easy mikepro steve miller =the joker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I that Paul Simon? Wartime, or something like that? My mom loves Pauk Simon....


"I'm On Fire, And Now I Think I'm Ready To Bust A Move."


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 23, 2009)

I got one 

Graffiti The Land With Sky Scrapers, 
Graffiti The Sky With Air Planes, and satellites 
Graffiti The Minds Of Children With Your Man Made Laws
Graffiti The World, I Saw THe Writing On The Wall


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 23, 2009)

You have to answerly coreectly first....


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 23, 2009)

Didnt know sorry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

Ha, yea I musta double-posted.  Whoops.


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 24, 2009)

Grrr i wish i could get one again


----------



## kaotik (Jan 24, 2009)

same here mike.. i don't even know half the artist's that are being posted, let alone the song.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 24, 2009)

Shanty - Johnathan Edwards (the local classic rock station plays that song every Friday at 5pm.)

When I was just a little boy,
Standing to my Daddy's knee,
My poppa said, "Son, don't let the man get you
Do what he done to me."


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

I had no idea what that was OTN, but googled it.  Thanks.  

Someone else go since I cheated.


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pops said  rush farwell to a king or something like that 
If thats right heres mine

Cuz mami's a rida, and I'm a rolla
Put us togetha, how they gon' stop both us


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 24, 2009)

See how fast ya get this one


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 25, 2009)

I knew the answer to the forgety one so I'm gonna give a old pot song from the 60s, The Chrome, the steel, the metal dream, leaving the teakwood to rot, the escapist young mind left behind, saving dimes for community pot,


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

2112 overture???


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 28, 2009)

:aok: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm gonna try a great theme for this website, !! from memory so that says it all   " the Tall one and the mean one, on the long road to freedom


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Close enough, you stoner.
> The first one is Rush-"Cygnus X-1" and the second one is
> Rush-"The Temple of Syrinx"


 
I think we're both right...those 2 songs kinda merge together eh.  

Ok, guessing its my turn again..


We all came out to montreux
On the lake geneva shoreline
To make records with a mobile
We didnt have much time
Frank zappa and the mothers
Were at the best place around
But some stupid with a flare gun
Burned the place to the ground


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

And :holysheep: check this 11 yr old girl out, rockin to Rush's YYZ!   

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XsYuHbXZUk  Change xx to tt.

Amazing!!!

OTN, I wanted to pm this to you, but I didn't find the option.


----------



## astrobud (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think we're both right...those 2 songs kinda merge together eh.
> 
> Ok, guessing its my turn again..
> 
> ...


 
that would be smoke on the water\\\ deep purple  try this

1st verse
were taught unconditanal love
that blood is thicker than water
that a parents world would revole
always around there sons are their daughter

you pretended i was your own
and even belived that you loved me
but were always threatend by some invisable bloodline that only you could see

good luck:holysheep:


----------



## astrobud (Jan 29, 2009)

another dream theater fan very good. i think yours is spill the wine, eric burton i think


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Jan 29, 2009)

"Indians scattered on dawns highway bleeding, ghosts crowd the young childs fragile eggshell mind..."


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 29, 2009)

Peace frog, Doors.

"So there be No more need to smoke and hide 
When you know you're takin a legal ride"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 30, 2009)

Ringo Starr - No No Song

"Overhead the albatross
Hangs motionless upon the air
And deep beneath the rolling waves
In labyrinths of coral caves
An echo of a distant time
Comes willowing across the sand
And everything is green and submarine."


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 30, 2009)

Peter Gabriel/Primus - Intruder (I like Primus version)

You walk and talk and move around in circles
Your friends telling you, you are doing fine
You can't see that snow ball as it hurtles
Through the shattered membranes of your mind
If I could talk to you for just one minute
Then you would know what it is i'm getting at
But there again your heads got nothing in it
By the way, you left with out your hat


----------



## kaotik (Feb 4, 2009)

walking in the wind - traffic (yeah i googled  song kinda halted the game)

this should be easier (maybe?)

"I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad
But I knew life before I left my nursery
Left alone with big fat fanny
She was such a naughty nanny
Hey big woman you made a bad boy out of me"


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2009)

Fat Bottom Girls by Queen 

I was a high school loser
Never made it with a lady
Till the boys told me something I missed
Then my next door neighbor
With a daughter had a favor
So I gave her just a little kiss, like this!


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Walk this way  Arosmith


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 5, 2009)

With a thousand lies 
And a good disguise 
Hit &#8216;em right between the eyes 
Hit &#8216;em right between the eyes 
When you walk away 
Nothing more to say 
See the lightning in your eyes 
See &#8216;em running for their lives


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2009)

The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid.  (thats gonna be stuck in my head now, good tune)

Pulling into Katmandu
Smoke rings fill the air
Perfumed by a Nepal night
The express gets you there.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Feb 5, 2009)

what have they done to the earth, what have they done to my fair sister, ravaged and plundered, and ripped her and bit her, stuck her with knives in the side of the dawn, and tied her with fences and dragged her down!!
 that is my favorite all time lyric, i realize i really cant play this i don't listen to the radio i cant understand the lyrics because of hearing impairment, i pretty much lost my audibles at a Lee Michaels concert at the avalon ballroom, his hammond b3 permanantly damaged my ears that night, and this was maybe 1969 or 70, i lost my hearing by 1979, now i;m practically deaf, anyway mom i was hoping i could still throw a lyric out there even though theres no chance really of me winning,what i'm asking is can i cheat and still play?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

I suppose SKAG.  By the way, my song was Passage To Bangkok by Rush.

You're up.


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 6, 2009)

in this place -robin tower  

Four capital letters
Printed in gold
'Cause details make the girls sweat even more
while they're shaking their belt
No need to ask my name
to figure out how cool I am


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 7, 2009)

Justice - DVNO

"And i don't understand why i sleep all day,
 and i start to complain when theres no rain,
 all i can do is read a book to stay awake,
 and it rips my life away, but it's a great escape..."


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2009)

Blind Melon - No More Rain.  Love the bee girl.  

Suddenly ahead of me across the mountainside
A gleeming alloy air car shoots towards me two lanes wide
I spin around with shreiking tires to run the deadly race
Go screaming thru the valley as another joins the chase.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 8, 2009)

rush - red barchetta  (big rush fan mom?)


this is one of my favorite 'story' songs:

"A long time ago came a man on a track
walking thirty miles with a sack on his back
and he put down his load where he thought it was the best
he made a home in the wilderness

he built a cabin and a winter store
and he ploughed up the ground by the cold lake shore
the other travellers came riding down the track
and they never went further and they never went back

then came the churches then came the schools
then came the lawyers then came the rules
then came the trains and the trucks with their loads.."

*added a few more lines.. nobody knows this? I'm a little gutted by that


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2009)

alright, i guess i've stalled the game with that. (or no one's playing anymore)

kinda bummed nobody knew 'telegraph road' by dire straits.

oh well, it's open now if anyone want's to post one.. or just let this thread die.
your call


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

kaotik I am still playing.  Just only want to answer the ones I truely know.  Go again.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2009)

alright.. hope ya know this one.. quite popular around here, but we rednecks 'round here 

"Now Daddy ran the whiskey in a big block Dodge 
Bought it at an auction at the Mason's Lodge 
Johnson County Sheriff painted on the side 
Just shot a coat of primer then he looked inside 
Well him and my uncle tore that engine down 
I still remember that rumblin' sound 
Well the sheriff came around in the middle of the night 
Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right
He was headed down to Knoxville with the weekly load 
You could smell the whiskey burnin' down _________ "


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 10, 2009)

one of my favorite songs, Copperhead road by steve earle.

"The old man was covered with tattoos and scars'
he got some in prison and others in bars
the rest he got workin' on old junk cars
in the day time"


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2009)

haha David Allan Coe - if that ain't country (I'll kiss your ..)

how bout this one?

"Fire on the moun, run boys, run.
The devil's in the house of the risin' sun.
Chicken in the bread pin, pickin' out dough.
"Granny, does your dog bite?"
"No, child, no." "


----------



## metproductions (Feb 10, 2009)

Pete Gabriel..."Diggin in the Dirt' (pun)




While the sun hangs in the sky and the desert has sand
While the waves crash in the sea and meet the land
While there's a wind and the stars and the rainbow
'Till the mountains crumble into the plain


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 11, 2009)

Innuendo by Queen,

Hey street boy whats your style
Your dead end dreams dont make you smile
Ill give ya something to live for
Have ya, grab ya til your sore


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Joan Jett and the Blackhearts- Cherry Bomb 

Everything I've done, I've done for you
I move the stars for no one
You've run so long, You've run so far
Your eyes can be so cruel


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 11, 2009)

David Bowie - The labyrinth. 

Hey mister, don't point at me!
You shout rhetoric nonsense like a Pavlovian model responding to his questions!

Hey teacher, arrogance is bliss!
You spend your time turning water into life as if you were God's foreman!

Is it any wonder things seem so awry?
We swim in sea of confusion and don't have to think to survive
So nobody listens!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Beats me, this needed a good BUMP.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 14, 2009)

lol, now that's a little more my speed 
i'm too tired to think of what to post next, so i'll leave that one for somebody else (kinda want to see if anyone beside tom, mom and me is playing too  )


----------



## hippiehaze (Feb 14, 2009)

She's well acquainted with the touch of the velvet hand 
Like a lizard on a window pane.  
The man in the crowd with the multicolored mirrors 
On his hobnail boots 
Lying with his eyes while his hands are busy 
Working overtime 
A soap impression of his wife which he ate 
And donated to the National Trust.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 14, 2009)

One of my all time favorite songs, by one of my all time favorite bands.

The Beatles- Happiness is a warm gun


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 14, 2009)

As your bony fingers close around me
Long and spindly
Death becomes me
Heaven can you see what I see

Hey you pale and sickly child
You're death and living reconciled
Been walking home a crooked mile


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Depeche mode - dream on

This song has been covered , please post the original artist.

They bought a
souped-up jitney, it was a cherry red `53 And
drove it down to New Orleans to celebrate their
anniversary It was there where Pierre was wedded
to the lovely mademoiselle


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck Berry - You never can tell... "the old folks wurshed em well"


" I got one more silver dollar......."


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

Midnight Rider by The Allman Bros?


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 19, 2009)

yes ma'am.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

Drawn like moths we drift into the city
The timeless old attraction
Cruising for the action
Lit up like a firefly
Just to feel the living night


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Another one of my top 5 favorite bands of all time!

Rush- Subdivisions


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I got something to say
I raped your mother today
And it doesn't matter much to me
As long as she spread


----------



## kaotik (Feb 19, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Midnight Rider by The Allman Bros?


nice.. i wanted to put some Allman brothers band stuff earlier, but feared nobody really listened to them, and wouldn't get them.
great band. (you know what i'll be posting next  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> Well I got something to say
> I raped your mother today
> And it doesn't matter much to me
> As long as she spread


 
I know its Metallica but I dont remember the name of the song.  I had the cassette tape.  Was it on Garage Days??


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 19, 2009)

It's not Metallica, though they did do a cover of the song.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2009)

I give up...dont wanna google.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think a few bands covered it or similar versions of it but I don't know who did it originally


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 19, 2009)

The Misfits 

Okay, you guys can start a new one now


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

You stumped us, post another song!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 20, 2009)

alright, let's try an easy metal one?...

"White man came across the sea
He brought us pain and misery
He killed our tribes killed our creed
He took our game for his own need

We fought him hard we fought him well
Out on the plains we gave him hell
But many came too much for Cree
Oh will we ever be set free??


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG- I LOVE Iron Maiden .,  That was Run To The Hills.  

Oh God of Earth and alter
Bow down and hear our cry
Our earthly rulers falter
Our people drift and die


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Crap! It was Mississippi something Blues. I can't remember!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 1, 2009)

paul mccartney(beetles) -carry that weight

There are times when all the worlds asleep, The questions run so deep for such a simple mannn....

btw.....Paul never goes any were with out his Weed :bong2:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 3, 2009)

:bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

Who's turn is it?

:giggle:


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yours


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh crap really?  Sorry I messed it up...lmao.  

I drive on her streets
cause shes my companion
I walk through her hills
cause she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds
And she kisses me windy
I never worry
Now that is a lie


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 9, 2009)

Under The Bridge - RHCP.

Didn't even use google 

She came slidin' down the alleyway like butter drippin' off a hot biscuit.
The aroma, the mean scent, was enough to arouse suspicion in even the oldest of Tigers that hung around the hot spot in those days.
The sight was beyond belief.
Many a head snapped for double - even triple - takes as this vivacious feline made her her way into the delta of the alleyway where the most virile of the young tabbys were known to hang out."


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2009)

Primus - Tommy the Cat


I got a black cat bone
I got a mojo too
I got the Johnny Concheroo
I'm gonna mess with you
I'm gonna make you girls
Lead me by the hand
Then the world will know


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 12, 2009)

Hoochie Coochie Man by Muddy waters


"I can't stand it, I know you planned it
I'm gonna set straight this Watergate
I can't stand rocking when I'm in here
'Cause your crystal ball ain't so crystal clear
So while you sit back and wonder why
I got this f***in' thorn in my side
Oh my god, it's a mirage"


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 12, 2009)

Beastie Boys - Sabotage

" I think god is moving it's tongue
There are no crowds in the streets
And no sun in my own summer

The shade is a tool, a device, a savior
See, I try and look up to the sky
But my eyes burn "


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Indian Reservation......the Raiders


Oh no here it comes again, cant remeber when we came so close to love befor, hold on good things never last, nothings in the past, it always  seems to come again..........again and again, again and again    AGAIN.........


:joint: WAKE AND BAKE BABY HOOOHA :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Moody blues -- in the beginning 



What a night for a dance
You know I'm a dancing machine
With the fire in my bones
And the sweet taste of kerosene
I get lost in the night
So high don't wanna come down
To face the loss
Of the good thing that I have found

Woo hoo hoooo
Woo hoo hoooo
*


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 20, 2009)

The muffin man is seated at the table in the laboratory of the utility muffin
Research kitchen... reaching for an oversized chrome spoon he gathers an
Intimate quantity of dried muffin remnants and brushing his scapular aside
Procceds to dump these inside of his shirt...
He turns to us and speaks:

Some people like cupcakes better. I for one care less for them!

Arrogantly twisting the sterile canvas snoot of a fully charged icing
Anointment utensil he poots forths a quarter-ounce green rosette (oh ah yuk
Yuk... lets try that again...!) he poots forth a quarter-ounce green rosette
Near the summit of a dense but radiant muffin of his own design.
Later he says:

Some people... some people like cupcakes exclusively, while myself, I say
There is naught nor ought there be nothing so exalted on the face of gods grey
Earth as that prince of foods... the muffin!

Girl you thought he was a man
But he was a muffin
He hung around till you found
That he didnt know nuthin

Girl you thought he was a man
But he only was a-puffin
No cries is heard in the night


frank zappa


uk420maan


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 20, 2009)

zappa was mental utube his songs ill bet you piss yourselves laughing

uk420maan


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

whoops


----------



## GMT (Mar 20, 2009)

you'll have to guess this one..

" she packed my bags lase night..pre flight.
zero hour 9am.
and i'm going to be high as a kite by then.
i miss the earth so much i miss my wife.
it's lonely out here nin space on such a timeless flight "

this song was a classic before kate bush blew us all away by adding a reggae beat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

Elton John - Rocket Man 

When you were here before
Couldnt look you in the eye
Youre just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
And I wish I was special
Youre so fuckin special


----------



## GMT (Mar 20, 2009)

I HATE THAT TUNE... bad dayd of depression 
Radio head creep


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

I love that one.  

You're up.


----------



## GMT (Mar 20, 2009)

HHMM let me see.

aNOTHER CLASSIC

"harry trueman doris. day.red china,jonny ray., south pasific",
 the song goes on.


----------



## GMT (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually it take that one back it's too easy.
And besides I have a much better tune in mind it hits the heart strings in me and i;m sure a few of you guys  who have lost loved one's.

"if i leave here tomorrow will you still remember me?
for o must be travelling on now, there's too many places i got to see"

SAdly i've been to many funerals where that was played.

Fly sweet my angel.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

Skynerd - Freebird



Meet me in outer space. 
I will hold you close, 
if you're afraid of heights. 
I need you to see this place, 
it might be the only way that 
I can show you how it feels to be inside of you.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 23, 2009)

I Started a Joke--BG's

I was a lonely soul
I had nobody till I met you
But you keep-a me waiting
All of the time
What can I do?


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 23, 2009)

Tough one but I'll guess the Byrds, Chestnut Mare.  Loved Graham Parsons.

Same general time:  

And it stoned me to my soul
Stoned me just like jelly roll
And it stoned me
And it stoned me to my soul
Stoned me just like goin home
And it stoned me


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 24, 2009)

Had to Google that one so I'll leave it for someone who plays more fair than I do.  

Noddy: I keep expecting some King Crimson outta you.


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 27, 2009)

"i only went with your mother cos she was dirty"

uk420maan


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 15, 2009)

Breathe. Pink Floyd

Lies are gonna get you some dayJust wait and see.
So open up your beach umbrella, while youre watching TV.


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 22, 2009)

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Lies are gonna get you some dayJust wait and see.
> So open up your beach umbrella, while youre watching TV.


Sorry guys, I thought it was easy.
If I said "AND IT'S HIGH-HO" would that get thing moving again?


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 23, 2009)

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I thought it was easy.
> If I said "AND IT'S HIGH-HO" would that get thing moving again?


I thought someone said a while back they wanted some sixties stuff! :hitchair: 
You're all rubbish :angrywife: 
Hi-Ho Silver Lining...........:hairpull: 
Cor, bloody hopeless bunch :headbang:


----------



## kaotik (Apr 24, 2009)

and it's back again  
buffalo springfield - for what it's worth

"Wanna tell you a story
'bout a woman I know
When it comes to lovin'
Oh she steals the show
She ain't exactly pretty
Ain't exactly small
Forty-two, thirty-nine, fifty-six
You could say she's got it all"


----------



## kaotik (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm, no DC fans 
that was whole lotta rosie by AC/DC


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 27, 2009)

love AC/DC
:guitar:Annies twelve years old in two more she'll be a *****
nobody ever told her its the wrong way:guitar:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 27, 2009)

sublime- the wrong way


----------



## zipflip (Jun 27, 2009)

"Trying to step in my circle I'm leaving you purple and black
On your back drop your *** like a heart attack..."

the full verse:

You were there like a punk,
Just to get in my face,
Wanted in me wanted to be
Till I gave you a taste
Don't need your ******* pressure
Frontin' stress I'm superman ************
Without the "s" on my chest
Trying to step in my circle I'm leaving you purple and black
On your back drop your *** like a heart attack
Rippin' through your life like a motherf'in'
Hurricane fist full of Novocain for the pain
You're nothing in my life in my head
You're nothing in my life in my land
Nailed inside my head


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

*MUDVAYNE   UNDER MY SKIN *


home-boy's so proud, finally got the video proof
The night vision shows she was only duckin the truth
It's heavy I know, black guy with the gift down below
A choke and a gag, she spit up n came back for more...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 28, 2009)

Kings of Leon - i want you

Again we stalk the stage
At mach speed we engage
feeding peoples rage
the big cat left its cage
back in the bus again
to catch another plane
this behaviors quite insane
but we do it for the fame, yeah
i lost my mind, i lost all my money
i lost my life to the killing road


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Kings of Leon - i want you
> 
> Again we stalk the stage
> At mach speed we engage
> ...


 
oh yeah now we talkin ...
 megaadeath ,the killing road:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:
ok cannonball if you know megadeath im sure you know this one. or maybe not? 

*I blew my last five on a cheap fifth of vodka
Gonna kill somethin'
There ain't nothing gonna stop us tonight
I know about confusion
Lets start a riot
Lets start a war
Everybody that you know is a ******......


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 28, 2009)

acid bath - cheap vodka

gonna run home for a long time
run home for a long time
run home for a long time
sooner or later god will cut you down


----------



## kaotik (Jun 28, 2009)

always get a laugh when this thread gets dug outta the ashes every few months. well we see how long she plays for this time 

that was god's gonna cut you down - by the man in black; Johnny Cash
and i REALLY hope someone gets this, such a classic 

Well, I&#8217;ve got to run to keep from hiding,
And I&#8217;m bound to keep on riding.
And I&#8217;ve got one more silver dollar,
But I&#8217;m not gonna let them catch me, no,
Not gonna let &#8217;em catch the _______


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 28, 2009)

midnite rider?
i think the allman bros??????

i dont cry when my dog runs away
i dont get angry at the bills i have to pay
i dont get angry when my mom smokes pot
hits the bottle than goes rite to the rock.
f*** it fight it its all the same...........


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

another sublime song eh...?
  um im thinkin "what i got"

here we go wit a curveball LMAO:rofl: :rofl: 

Freddie know-oh yeah
Freddie goes-"Oh yeah,
I got the 411 in my head!"
That's what Freddie said
One night Freddie's goin' home
He's had a long, long day
When he see big Eddie
Runnin' out the alleyway
Freddie looks at the shadow
Of a body with a shrug


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Barry manilow  freddy said 

You can ride a smoke ho 
to get ya lobster and crab 
cuz all I got is conversation and a gang of stab 
I'm a listen when it hurts 
I'm a hang out but never stay


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

man i ddidnt even ever hear the song before i just picked the corniest artist i could think of. an googled lyrics for him lol
  you listen to barry, UK?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

no :giggle: i googled that one


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> no  i googled that one


  cheater    jk  LOL


----------



## kaotik (Jun 28, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> cheater  jk LOL


the idea is to keep the game going though.. not to google some obscure song that nobody will know, and kill the game for another few month's   


as for
'You can ride a smoke ho 
to get ya lobster and crab 
cuz all I got is conversation and a gang of stab 
I'm a listen when it hurts 
I'm a hang out but never stay'

..i don't have a clue


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> the idea is to keep the game going though.. not to google some obscure song that nobody will know, and kill the game for another few month's
> 
> 
> as for
> ...


 
ok i find my self repremanded 

tpac = smoke weed all day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

ok try this one 


A small cloud has fallen
The white mist hits the ground
My lungs comfort me with joy
Vegging on one detail
The rest just crowds around
My eyes itch of burning red


----------



## kaotik (Jun 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ok i find my self repremanded
> 
> tpac = smoke weed all day


lol i was scalding (well not really  ) Zip, not you   
*and i should've got yours anyway. used to be big into hip-hop, before it became hip-pop.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ok try this one
> 
> 
> A small cloud has fallen
> ...


 
Green Day - Green Day

todays a maceys day parade
night of the living dead is on its way
red light special at the musoleum
when i was i kid i thought 
i wanted all the things that i havent got
oh but i learned the hardest way


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

macys day parade   greenday 


I got a buddy, his name is ted
Hes got a problem going through his head
He doesnt know how to puff puff give
But I like so Ill teach him and Ill let him live
Everyday we teach him right
When he divides, we have to fight
But at the end of the trying day
We says its ok and we puff away


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2009)

Incubus- Smokin The Herb Again  

It's driven me before, and it seems to have a vague, 
haunting mass appeal. 
But lately I, am beginning to find that I, 
should be the one behind the wheel.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

i knew you would get it sm 


INCUBUS drive

Shes some kind of demon messing in the glue.
If you dont watch out itll stick to you.
To you.
What kind of fool are you?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

the cream- strange brew..  wow that was old UK  



Weapons not food, not homes, not shoes
Not need, just feed the war cannibal animal
I walk tha corner to tha rubble that used to be a library
Line up to tha mind cemetary now
What we don't know keeps tha contracts alive an movin'
They don't gotta burn tha books they just remove 'em
While arms warehouses fill as quick as tha cells
Rally round tha family, pockets full of shells


----------



## kaotik (Jun 29, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> the cream- strange brew.. wow that was old UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
when they're good, they're not called old.. they're called classics 
yours was RATM - bulls on parade (had no clue untill the last line)

pretty popular metal band.. hopefully there's a few fans here 


"Well I guess
You took my youth
And gave it all away.
Like the birth of a new found joy,
This love would end in rage...
And when she died
I couldnt cry,
The pride within my soul.
You left me incomplete
All alone as the memories now unfold."


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

pantera ---cemetry gates 



I can remember
Standing
By the wall
And the guns
Shot above our heads
And we kissed
As though nothing could fall
And the shame
Was on the other side
Oh we can beat them


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> pantera ---cemetry gates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wallflowers--Heroes



Check it out I roll with Swisher Sweets
And all day long I'm down to smoke
When it comes to chiefin' dope
Its got to be dro to make me choke
What's the word up on the low
I'm a let you know soon as I hear
That dro gone take a few hours
But I got hook ups on that pure


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

> Check it out I roll with Swisher Sweets
> And all day long I'm down to smoke
> When it comes to chiefin' dope
> Its got to be dro to make me choke
> ...



this is my smokin song---lil whyte



You're breathing so I guess you're still alive
even if signs seem to tell me otherwise.
Won't you come on a bit closer,
close enough so I can smell you.
I need you to feel this.
I need this to make me whole.
Release in sodomy.
For I am your witness and
blood and flesh can be trusted.(X2)
And only this one holy medium brings me peace of mind


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Tool - Prison Sex  (had to google, sorry )

The night was black was no use holding back
Cos I just had to see was someone watching me
In the mist dark figures move and twist
was all this for real or some kind of hell

:headbang:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

The night was black was no use holding back
Cos I just had to see was someone watching me
In the mist dark figures move and twist
was all this for real or some kind of hell


Iron Maiden- The number of the beast



We get these pills to swallow
How they stick 
In your throat
Tastes like gold


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Queens Of The Stone Age - No One Knows

(good tune Smoky )


Then we race together. we can ride forever
Wrapped in horsepower, driving into fury
Changing gear I pull you tighter to me


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

Judas Priest--Turbo Lover



There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
You're lips move but I can't hear what your saying


----------



## kaotik (Jul 9, 2009)

comfortably numb - pink floyd

Sally, take my hand
We'll travel south cross land
Put out the fire
And don't look past my shoulder.

The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

The Who-- Baba O'Riley



Your words to me just a whisper
Your face is so unclear
I try to pay attention
Your words just disappear


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2009)

staind-- epiphany
  lol i actually honest knew that one 


Do you see me sitting here?
Still waiting for you to say anything
Head hung low kicking stones down
Kicking stones down the road to hell now
I'm waiting for you, i'm waiting for you, just say anything yeah


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (Jul 11, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> Do you see me sitting here?
> Still waiting for you to say anything
> Head hung low kicking stones down
> Kicking stones down the road to hell now
> I'm waiting for you, i'm waiting for you, just say anything yeah



Drowning Pool, 37 Stitches, for the win.

"When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops, 
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
I let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops, 
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
Just let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find"


----------



## kaotik (Aug 3, 2009)

apparently my friend google tells me that was acid raindrops by the people under the stairs.. 

i just wanted to post this gem (was listening to a sweet live acoustic version) been stuck in my head 


"i've got to run, to keep from hiding
and i'm bound to keep on riding
i've got one more silver dollar
but i'm not gonna let em catch me no
not gonna let em catch the _______"


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 3, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> apparently my friend google tells me that was acid raindrops by the people under the stairs..
> 
> i just wanted to post this gem (was listening to a sweet live acoustic version) been stuck in my head
> 
> ...



midnight rider.

we come in from the cold
we come down from the wire
and everyone warms their hands to different fire.
sometimes we get burned, you'd think sometime we learn,the one ya love is the one that can take you higher


----------



## oltomnoddy (Sep 12, 2009)

Guns N' Roses - Breakdown

Name that tune:






Gave my baby a twenty dollar bill, If that don't get her, Sure my shot, shot, shot-gun will, ​ 
Yeah, I gave my baby a twenty dollar bill, 
If that don't get that woman, I'm sure my shot-gun will.​


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2009)

My favorite all time band Led Zepp...Hats off to roy harper...


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2009)

Is his wallet leather? Is his wallet fat?
For not a year later it's got you lying on your back.
You should have closed your windows and got another dog.
You should have chained up all the doors and switched up all the locks.

And how many times have I prayed
The angels would speed me away.


----------



## oltomnoddy (Sep 12, 2009)

Clutch - The Regulator 

One of my all time faves:


"And after a while, you can work on points for style.


Like the club tie, and the firm handshake,
A certain look in the eye and an easy smile.
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to,
So that when they turn their backs on you,​
You'll get the chance to put the knife in."​​​


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 12, 2009)

Pink floyd-dogs

We all go down for the sacrificial moment
Crucifixion nails stain the bed of the holy.
Space thing blues diamond studded - sugar coated
Well, I am hell a miracle overloading


----------



## oltomnoddy (Sep 12, 2009)

White Zombie - Electric Head Part 1 Agony


*"6x6 - from wall to wall*
*Shutters on the windows, no light at all
Damp on the floor you got damp on the bed
They're trying to get you crazy - get you out of your head"*​


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wallflowers


P.Gabriel



We got, country and western, on the bus
R&B, we've got disco, 8 tracks and cassettes and stereo
we've got rural scenes and magazines, we got truckers on CB
we got richard prior on the video.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

I know that one!!

Stay by Jackson Browne.  

You played dead
But you never bled
Instead you lay still in the grass
All coiled up and hissin


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 12, 2009)

keep on loving you ,  REO speedwagon

all my life i wanted to fly but i dont have wings and i wonder WHY?


----------



## daddyo (Sep 12, 2009)

cant break away, big pig


       "rejoice, glory is our's, our young men have not died in vain.
    their graves need no flowers, the tapes have recorded their names."


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 12, 2009)

Emerson, Lake and Palmer--Karn Evil 9, 3rd Impression!

"Junior and the drummer are fighting 
About a woman in the neighborhood 
Oh, the drummer never hit a bad lick in his life 
And Junior never hit any good 
Yeah, the colonel said that women are for loving, not fighting,
But that didn't clear the air
'Cause Junior's still living in the blackboard jungle 
With his Elvis Presley hair"


----------



## gourmet (Sep 12, 2009)

Leon Russel Shootout on the Plantation


EV&#8217;RY YEAR ALONG ABOUT THIS TIME IT ALL GOES DRY
THERE&#8217;S NOTHING ROUND FOR LOVE OR MONEY 
THAT&#8217;LL GET YOU HIGH


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 13, 2009)

Awww, you're good, Gourmet!  And your song is: HENRY, New Riders of the Purple Sage. Did you know John Dawson died this year? 
___________

"Up on the hill
Theyve got time to burn
Theres no return
Double helix in the sky tonight
Throw out the hardware
Lets do it right."


----------



## kaotik (Sep 14, 2009)

majave..  s'posed to post a new one when you get the last 
guess i'll go..


"Its okay
Had a bad day
Hands are bruised from
Breaking rocks all day
Drained and blue
I bleed for you
You think its funny, well
You're drowning in it too"


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 14, 2009)

I love alice in chains-no excuses.


Follow me into the desert
As thirsty as you are
Crack a smile and cut your mouth
And drown in alcohol
Cause down below the truth is lying
Beneath the riverbed
So quench yourself and drink the water
That flows below her head


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaotic--I DID post a new one! "Up on the Hill...." You missed it! 

Soundgarden--Burden in my hand by Chris Cornell. Good one!

"No reason to get excited", the thief he kindly spoke
"There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke
But you and I, we've been through that, and this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late".


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2009)

All Along the Watchtower...by dylan, hendrix, U2, Dave Mathews, Prince, Neil Young, Grateful dead...the list goes on and on...


"You men eat your dinner,
Eat your pork and beans
I eat more chicken
Any man ever seen &#8212; yeah, yeah."


----------



## kaotik (Sep 17, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Kaotic--I DID post a new one! "Up on the Hill...." You missed it!


lol wow, i must've been really burnt. i'm sorry   don't know how the heck i missed that?

*oops, new page, alright i'll bump what HL posted;

"You men eat your dinner,
Eat your pork and beans
I eat more chicken
Any man ever seen &#8212; yeah, yeah."

.. another one i'm clueless on. the farther we go, the more i realize.. i really suck at this game  lol


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> lol wow, i must've been really burnt. i'm sorry   don't know how the heck i missed that?
> 
> *oops, new page, alright i'll bump what HL posted;
> 
> ...



Kaotik it looked like it was part of her signature and not lyrics....  I had to double check myself...


----------



## viper (Sep 19, 2009)

The Doors -- Back door man 


some people call me the space cowboy , yeah


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Steve Miller Band...the joker

Well I was rollin' down the road in some cold blue steel,
I had a blues man in back, and a beautician at the wheel.
We going downtown in the middle of the night
We laughing and I'm jokin' and we feelin' alright.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2009)

ZZ Top - I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide

I suggest we 
Learn to love ourselves, 
Before its made illegal 
When will we learn, When will we change 
Just in time to see it all come down


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Gee SM...an Incubus song...that's a surprise... 
Warning

Here is one of my favorites:

"She's not a girl who misses much
Do do do do do do, oh yeah
She's well acquainted with the touch of the velvet hand
Like a lizard on a window pane

The man in the crowd with the multicoloured mirrors
On his hobnail boots
Lying with his eyes while his hands are busy
Working overtime
A soap impression of his wife which he ate
And donated to the National Trust"


----------



## viper (Sep 19, 2009)

The beatles -- Happiness is a warm gun 



every day in your indigo eyes 
i watch the sunset but i dont see it rise 
moonlight and stars and your strawberry wine 
youd take the world but you wont take the time


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 22, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins--"Jackie Blue"

Love, look what you've done to me;
I never thought I'd fall again so easily.
Oh love, you wouldn't lie to me would you?
Leading me to feel this way.
They might fade and turn to stone,
let's get crazy all alone.


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 22, 2009)

Boz Scaggs and John Tesh - Look What You've Done To Me


We've got a brand new dance it's called we've got to overcome
We've got a brand new dance it's called we've got to overcome
So Johnny just keep on pushin' cause the streets are yours


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 23, 2009)

BALLAD OF JOHNNY BUTT - SUBLIME 


The wild dogs cry out in the night
As they grow restless longing for some solitary company


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2009)

Toto- Africa

(wow, haven't thought of that song in decades, good one dub!!)

Time, it needs time 
To win back your love again. 
I will be there, I will be there.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 24, 2009)

"Still Loving You"--The Scorpions. Good one, SMom!


I bought you a brand new Mustang 
A nineteen sixty-five-- huh! 
Now you come around 
Signifyin' a woman 
That don't wanna let me ride


----------



## oltomnoddy (Sep 25, 2009)

Mustang Sally,    Wilson Pickett made it famous in 1966.​ 

"Now it's been ten thousand years
Man has cried a billion tears
For what he never knew
Now man's reign is through

But through eternal night
The twinkling of starlight
So very far away
Maybe it's only yesterday"​


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats hilarious, makes me think of my dad singing it.

:rofl:        :rofl:          :rofl: 

Zager and Evans. 
In the Year 2525

"Its four oclock in the morning
Damn it listen to me good
Im sleeping with myself tonight
Saved in time, thank God my musics still alive"


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 26, 2009)

Someone Saved My Life Tonight" by Elton John

"Billy mack is a detective down in texas
You know he knows just exactly what the facts is
He aint gonna let those two escape justice
He makes his livin off of the peoples taxes"


----------



## kaotik (Sep 26, 2009)

go on 'take the money and run' - steve miller band

"And if you go chasing rabbits
And you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call
Call Alice
When she was just small"


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

Jefferson Airplane White Rabbit....great song


"Too many legs under the table.

Too many reasons for trouble.

Have I got a girlfriend and

Does she get real mean?

Yes she does, yes she does



If the feeling's right you can see it...

It's the same, don't hurt

If you can't stop yourself when you feel it...

Ooooooh.



I can't control myself

When I see you there's no one else

When I get down all by myself

You're the one that I think about"


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 28, 2009)

"Let's Make Out" by Yeah, Does it Offend You? from the album "You have no idea what you're getting yourself into." GREAT electro album, though I like "Dawn of the Dead best of all the songs. Good one, Hamster!


"Oh, well, uh--you might think I'm delirious
The way I run you down
But somewhere sometimes
When youre curious
Ill be back around.
Oh I think that youre wild
And so-o uniquely styled....."


----------



## viper (Oct 3, 2009)

The Cars -- you might think 


lookin back at me i see that i never really got it right 
i never stop to think of you im always rapped up in things i cannot win


----------



## kaotik (Oct 8, 2009)

crossfade - cold

"Well the sheriff came around in the middle of the night 
Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right 
He was headed down to Knoxville with the weekly load 
You could smell the whiskey burnin' down ______ "


----------



## kaotik (Oct 8, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> crossfade - cold
> 
> "Well the sheriff came around in the middle of the night
> Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right
> ...


 
c'mon, where's all the good ole boys at? i know there's more rednecks out there, y'all gotta know this gem


----------



## greenthoughts (Oct 8, 2009)

Copperhead Road      Steve Earle

\




your contribution left unnoticed some
association with an image
just credit time for showing up again
attention wandered i'm left with it


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 8, 2009)

helmet meantime 




she was only ducking the truth It's heavy I know, the black guy with the gift down below A choke and a gag, she spit up and came back


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

song lyric ..They came down from meekathara in a burnt out blue FJ ...That farted and just $hit itself in jutland parade ! When the smoke had cleared ...a voice said " Hey this place look alright ..We'll tell the government its a sacred site ..Dead f##%ing easy " ! Tip = Australian comedian !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

I  dont  get  it  :bong:


----------



## oltomnoddy (Oct 19, 2009)

KEVIN BLOODY WILSON - LIVING NEXT DOOR TO ALAN


Play with this one, it's older than most on this board.

"Then there`s this Welsh Rarebit wearing some brown underpants
About the shortage of grain in Hertfordshire
Everyone of them knew that as time went by
They`d get a little bit older and a litter slower but
It`s all the same thing, in this case manufactured by someone who`s always
Umpteen your father`s giving it diddly-i-dee
District was leaving, intended to pay for"​Bet you have to Google it.​

​


----------



## viper (Oct 24, 2009)

the beatles - revolution 9 




You don't know that I know,
You watch me every night
And I just can't resist the urge
To stand here in the light
You're greedy eyes upon me
And then i come undone
And I could close the curtains
But this too much fun


(this girl can wail )


----------



## greenthoughts (Oct 24, 2009)

halestorm
i get off



we had our words
a common spat
so I kissed him upside the cranium
with and aluminum baseball bat


----------



## oltomnoddy (Oct 31, 2009)

Primus : My Name Is Mud


And after a while
You can work on points for style
Like the club tie
And the firm handshake
A certain look in the eye and an easy smile


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 31, 2009)

Pink Floyd:  Dogs, from the full length stereophonic LP: Animals

-countless all nighters set to Pink Floyd's music in my younger days... lol...



Fret for your figure and
Fret for your latte and
Fret for your hairpiece and
Fret for your lawsuit and     
Fret for your prozac and     
Fret for your pilot and
Fret for your contract and
Fret for your car. 

It's a Bullsh*t three ring circus sideshow of Freaks
Here in this hopeless f**king hole we call LA
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any f**king time. Any f**king day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay. 

Some say a comet will fall from the sky.
Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves.
Followed by faultlines that cannot sit still.
Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipsh*ts.

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will cuz
I sure could use a vacation from this

Silly sh*t, stupid sh*t...

One great big festering neon distraction,
I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.

Learn to swim.


----------



## greenthoughts (Nov 1, 2009)

Tool - Aenima:ignore: 


felonious behavior
countless misdemeanors
impersonating an officer of the law!

bonafide man of action
how you like that?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

You Can't Stop Progress - Clutch

You are far,
But when I could have been your star,
You listened to people who scared you to death.
And from my heart, 
Strange that I was strong enough 
To think you'd love me to.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

:ciao:  just passing threw  to the  BHC  :bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Michael Buble--Kissing a Fool. Good one, Hip!

"Well all the fun has died, It's raining in my heart
I know down in my soul I'm really gonna miss you
But it had to end this way with all the games we played
Well I hope you understand I just had to go.......'


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*back to the island ----- leon russel 


Well you done done me and you bet I felt it
I tried to be chill but you're so hot that I melted
I fell right through the cracks
And now I'm trying to get back
Before the cool done run out
I'll be giving it my bestest
Nothing's going to stop me but divine intervention
I reckon it's again my turn to win some or learn some*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Ohhhhh, ukg! I looooove Jason Mraz!!!!  And i'm hella impressed you recognized Leon, my all time fav...

I'm Yours--Jason Mraz

''Cause I have wandered through this world
And as each moment has unfurled
I've been waiting to awaken from these dreams
People go just where they will
I never noticed them until I got this feeling
That it's later than it seems"


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey mojave yes jason miraz is cool i love that  song


DR My eyes  ,,,jackson browne 



Everyones ashamed of the youth cuz the truth looks strange
And for me its reversed, we left em a world thats cursed, and it hurts
Cuz any day theyll push the button.
And yall condemned like malcom x and uncle bob
They died for nuthin.
Dont let them get me teary, the world looks dreary
But when you wipe your eyes you see it clearly.
Theres no need for you to fear me.
If you take the time to hear me, maybe you can learn to cheer me.
It aint about black or white, cuz were human
I hope you see the light before its ruined


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 3, 2009)

Ghetto gospel - Tupac w/Elton John

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Madman drummers bummers, 
Indians in the summer with a teenage diplomat
In the dumps with the mumps as the adolescent pumps his way into his hat
With a boulder on my shoulder, feelin' kinda older, 
I tripped the merry-go-round
With this very unpleasin', sneezin' and wheezin, 
the calliope crashed to the ground

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## greenthoughts (Nov 3, 2009)

Manfred Mann - Blinded by the light


i never ever can remember
all the things that go bump in the night
quietness uncovers
betrayal now hovers 
and my comfort level's not quite right

well i'd love to stay and evaluate
but my torture can't wait


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh, I love that song, Green! 

Disciplined Breakdown--Collective Soul

"Well its such a strange world that Im living in

She was my woman and she was my friend

But I was wrong again.]

Such a strange changes that you put me through

But like a fool I fell in love with you

What can this poor boy do?"


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Roll Away the Stone by Greg Dempsey & Leon Russell

had to google that one 

Come up on different streets, they're both the streets of shame.
Both dirty, both mean, yes, in the dream it was just the same
And I dreamed your dream for you and now your dream is real.
How can you look at me as if I was just another one of your deals?


----------



## kaotik (Nov 5, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits 

love this redneck song 

"We&#8217;d pull one truck out and get another stuck in
And motors would roar and tires would spin
We&#8217;d sink right down, down to the diff, and we&#8217;d all take turns and do it again
Till no one could move, we&#8217;d call one more friend,
Come on out here, we need you&#8230;bring your truck

The Chev got stuck and the Ford got stuck
Got the Chev unstuck when the Dodge showed up
But the Dodge got stuck in the tractor rut
Which eventually pulled out the Ford  (and the Dodge)"


*I included the verse as it's a Canadian band, so that already makes them obscure


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

Truck Got Stuck  by Corb Lund 

Here is my confession 
May I be your possesion 
Boy I need your touch 
Your love kisses and such 
With all my might I try 
But this I can't deny 
I play it off but im dreamin of you


----------



## oltomnoddy (Nov 5, 2009)

greenthoughts said:
			
		

> Manfred Mann - Blinded by the light


 
Technically, this was written and first recorded by Bruce Springsteen.:hubba:


----------



## oltomnoddy (Nov 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> Here is my confession
> May I be your possesion
> Boy I need your touch
> Your love kisses and such
> ...


 
Macy Grey - I Try 2 Say Goodbye

They take you out - the light burns your eyes
To the talking room - it's not surprise
Loaded questions from clean white coats
Their eyes are all as hidden as their Hipppcratic Oath
They tell you - how to behave, hehave as their guest
You want to resist them, you do your best
They take you to your limits, they take you beyond
For all that they are doing there's no way to respond​


----------



## kaotik (Nov 7, 2009)

wallflower - Peter Gabriel


"World pollution, there's no solution
Institution, electrocution
Just black and white, rich or poor
Them and us, stop the war 

I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
So I'll leave it up to you"


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

Fun hey baby we like your lips
Fun hey baby we like your pants


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

Like the bird on the wire and the drunk in the midnight choir
I have tried in my way to be free


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

Baby was a black sheep
baby was a ***** 
baby get big well baby get bigger
baby get something baby want more


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

Everybody knows you been stepping on my toes
and Im getting pretty tired of it
You keep getting out of line 
and your messing with my mind
if you had any since you would quit
Ever since you where
a iddy biddy girl
said I was the only man in this whole world
now you better do some thinking then you will find


----------



## kaotik (Nov 7, 2009)

jimmy.. you gotta guess the last one before you post (and only post 1 m8)

"World pollution, there's no solution
Institution, electrocution
Just black and white, rich or poor
Them and us, stop the war 

I'd love to change the world
But I don't know what to do
So I'll leave it up to you"


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

To you it is harvest day
to them it is the Holocaust


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> jimmy.. you gotta guess the last one before you post (and only post 1 m8)
> 
> "World pollution, there's no solution
> Institution, electrocution
> ...


opps sorry lol ten years after


----------



## oltomnoddy (Nov 12, 2009)

JimmyPot said:
			
		

> Fun hey baby we like your lips
> Fun hey baby we like your pants


 


			
				JimmyPot said:
			
		

> Like the bird on the wire and the drunk in the midnight choir
> I have tried in my way to be free


 


			
				JimmyPot said:
			
		

> Baby was a black sheep
> baby was a *****
> baby get big well baby get bigger
> baby get something baby want more


 


			
				JimmyPot said:
			
		

> Everybody knows you been stepping on my toes
> and Im getting pretty tired of it
> You keep getting out of line
> and your messing with my mind
> ...


 


			
				JimmyPot said:
			
		

> To you it is harvest day
> to them it is the Holocaust


 
Five separate sets of "ramblings".
Going out on a limb here, Jimmy's Pot 
may have gotten the better of him.:hubba: 


Hangman, hangman, turn your head awhile, 
I think I see my sister coming, riding a many mile, mile, mile. 
Sister, I implore you, take him by the hand, 
Take him to some shady bower, save me from the wrath of this man, 
Please take him, save me from the wrath of this man, man.
​


----------



## kaotik (Nov 12, 2009)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin

"He stands like a statue,
Becomes part of the machine.
Feeling all the bumpers
Always playing clean.
plays by intuition,
The digit counters fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid
Sure plays a mean pinball"


----------



## oltomnoddy (Nov 12, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> "He stands like a statue,
> Becomes part of the machine.
> Feeling all the bumpers
> Always playing clean.
> ...


 
The Who- Pinball Wizard

That was me in the 70's. Toss in a quarter (3 games) and play all night long.

Saw her heading to the table
well a tall walking big black cat
when Charlie said `I hope that you`re able
boy`
well
I`m telling you she knows where it`s at
well suddenly we heard a siren
and ev`rybody started to run
a jumping out of doors and tables
well I heard somebody shooting a gun.​


----------



## viper (Nov 14, 2009)

the hollies - long cool women 


like walking into a dream , so unlike what you've seen
so unsure but it seems,cause we've been waiting for you 
fallen into this place ,just givin you a small taste


----------



## oltomnoddy (Dec 22, 2009)

AFTERLIFE - AVENGED SEVENFOLD

"Got to pick up the phone
I will call any number
I will talk to anyone
I know I`m gone too far
Much too far I gone this time
And I don`t want to think what I`ve done
I don`t know how to stop
No, I don`t know how to stop"


----------



## oltomnoddy (Feb 3, 2010)

C'mon, this isn't that hard.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2010)

Self Control       Pete Gabriel

I really did it this time, broke my parole to have a good time,
when i got home it was 6 am the door was locked so kicked it in.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 5, 2010)

bartender - rehab  (good song, really like the version with hank jr)


"Here we stand   or here we fall
History won't care at all
Make the bed   light the light
Lady Mercy won't be home tonight

We don't waste no time at all
Don't hear the bell but you answer the call
It comes to you as to us all...."


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

Hammer To Fall - Queen  (I think..?)

And all the roads we have to walk are winding 
And all the lights that lead us there are blinding 
There are many things that I would 
Like to say to you 
But I don't know how


----------



## kaotik (Feb 5, 2010)

wonderwall - oasis

"Welcome to where time stands still 
No one leaves and no one will 
Moon is full, never seems to change 
Just labeled mentally deranged 
Dream the same thing every night 
I see our freedom in my sight 
No locked doors, no windows barred 
No things to make my brain seem scarred"


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

Ohhh!!

Sanatarium - Metallica (love that 1)

From the coast of gold, across the 7 seas.  I'm travelin on far and wide.  But now it seems I'm just a stranger to myself.  And all the things I sometimes do, it isn't me but someone else..


----------



## kaotik (Feb 6, 2010)

wasted years - iron maiden
can't believe i didn't get that before.. just got it re-reding it now (stoned reading it slower made it instantly clear it was Bruce )


heard this one the other day.. had a good laugh (and rocked out  lol)

"when i get high i get high on speed
top fuel funny car's a drug for me
my heart, my heart... "


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2010)

kick start my heart

Motley Crew

"Down below, they danced and sang in the street.
While up above the walls were steaming with heat"


----------



## oltomnoddy (Mar 11, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> "Down below, they danced and sang in the street.
> While up above the walls were steaming with heat"


 
The Traveling Wilburys - Last Night



"Mild mannered supermen are held in kryptonite,
And the wise and foolish virgins giggle with their bodies glowing bright.
Through a door a harvest feast is lit by candlight;
It's the bottom of a staircase that spirals out of sight."


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 11, 2010)

genesis - the carpet crawlers


"I met a boy wearing Vans, 501s, and a
Dope Beastie t, nipple rings, and
New tattoos that claimed that he
Was OGT,
From '92,
The first EP. 

And in between
Sips of Coke
He told me that
He thought
We were sellin' out,
Layin' down,
Suckin' up
To the man. 

Well now I've got some
A-dvice for you, little buddy.
Before you point the finger
You should know that
I'm the man, 

And if I'm the man, 

Then you're the man, and
He's the man as well so you can
point that fuc**'n finger up your @$$..."


----------



## oltomnoddy (Feb 26, 2017)

clanchattan said:


> "I met a boy wearing Vans, 501s, and a
> Dope Beastie t, nipple rings, and
> New tattoos that claimed that he
> Was OGT,
> ...



Hooker with a Penis
Tool


You've been living like a little girl
In the middle of your little world
And your mind, your tiny mind
You know you've really been so blind
Now's your time to burn your mind
You're falling far too far behind


----------

